# Very sick chicken



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We have a very sick chicken. From what we have researched an egg did not form the shell and has burst inside her.

we have her in the bathroom and are giving her 2cc. of pen every 24 hours.

We are pureeing food for her because she was not eating the grain and also we have electrolytes down for her.

Has anyone ever experienced this. If so is there anything else that we can do?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I read this to my uncle who's visiting (he's ran chickens his whole life) and he laughed and said to break out the fry pan. His opinion is just eat the bird cause they're easier to replace than repair. Apparently every time I visited as a child the fresh chicken we ate was either a sick or wounded bird. He told me that it would cost more to fix em than hatch a new one. I think he's a hardass old farmer!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

We can put her down if she does not improve but to eat a sick bird. Nah!!!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry about that, Freyadog. I've had sick chickens & it's a very frustrating & sad situation. I never want to see an animal suffer. 

When you say an egg burst, is it possible she's egg bound...? I've had chickens that have laid a shell-less egg, but to my knowledge didn't make them sick. :scratch:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah freydog I wondered about that too but according to my uncle there are no diseases or illnesses that can pass thru well cooked chicken. He said if I ever saw a chicken farm and the condition of those birds I would pass out in shock. I actually believe that!! Another reason to grow your own! I'm betting that the condition of your sick bird is still better than the chicken I ate yesterday. I guess what you don't know won't hurt you. As long as its well cooked!


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I had that happen to one of my hens 2 years ago. She was very sick and I wasn't sure what to do, she was full of infection (I assume) as she smelled very horrid. I just put her down quick and simple. That may sound cruel, but I didn't want her suffering any longer than she had already. I felt she was to far gone.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

PrepN4Good said:


> Sorry about that, Freyadog. I've had sick chickens & it's a very frustrating & sad situation. I never want to see an animal suffer.
> 
> When you say an egg burst, is it possible she's egg bound...? I've had chickens that have laid a shell-less egg, but to my knowledge didn't make them sick. :scratch:


from research and the way she looks(her underside, very swollen) it looks as though the unshelled egg(lack of a better phrase) is that it burst inside or broke another words and has infected her badly.

We are trying to save her as she is out of about 50 birds is one of my husbands favorites.

she is not egg bound done felt this lady up. Nope no egg. Just hugely swollen underneath.

We have seen shellless eggs ourselves but we do think that this one broke inside and she has a severe infection.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Cud579 said:


> I had that happen to one of my hens 2 years ago. She was very sick and I wasn't sure what to do, she was full of infection (I assume) as she smelled very horrid. I just put her down quick and simple. That may sound cruel, but I didn't want her suffering any longer than she had already. I felt she was to far gone.


That is my thought to put her down but Thumper is so attached to this hen. She is on her feet but waddling like a penguin. I know that he is going to try to save her. I think another couple of days will tell. He said that if she doesnt show much improvement by tomorrow he will put the antibiotics to 3 cc. per day.

Her hairdo looks like Jackie Kennedy's all teased up on top of her head. Sweet bird.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

If you haven't already, do a search on the backyard chicken forum. I remember seeing some egg bound treatment information there. I hope things work out well!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickensittin said:


> If you haven't already, do a search on the backyard chicken forum. I remember seeing some egg bound treatment information there. I hope things work out well!


Thanks. Went in and found a link that said that she has probably got egg yolk peritonitis and can be treated with antibiotics. However it did not say how much to give at a time. think maybe we should increase the pen. doesnt look like much more we can do.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

You might have to put on some gloves and clear her vent.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> Thanks. Went in and found a link that said that she has probably got egg yolk peritonitis and can be treated with antibiotics. However it did not say how much to give at a time. think maybe we should increase the pen. doesnt look like much more we can do.


Could be worth making a call to the zoo or extension center for information. Some might tell you to eat her but if you're planning on saving her, it may be worth a try.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

I went on BYC and looked again as well. I know her egg is broken inside, but maybe a 20-30 minute soak in warm water would help her feel more comfortable. One poster suggested massaging the chicken's abdomen following the soak and trying to gently move the mass (if there is one) toward the vent. We have our favorites too, so I know this is a difficult time for you. I would give this a try.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Chickensittin said:


> I went on BYC and looked again as well. I know her egg is broken inside, but maybe a 20-30 minute soak in warm water would help her feel more comfortable. One poster suggested massaging the chicken's abdomen following the soak and trying to gently move the mass (if there is one) toward the vent. We have our favorites too, so I know this is a difficult time for you. I would give this a try.


Did give her a warm bath last night but will go in now and give her another one.

Geez I hate to loose this girl. she is such a sweetie even if we do have over 50 chickens they are all dear. we do not cull our chickens we let them live out their lives here eat'n and scratch'n.


----------



## DinkyJean (Aug 2, 2012)

I had this happen to a couple of hens...One lived, one ended up getting her neck wrung and put in the stew pot. For the one that made it, my vet told me to try this first...put on a pair of surgical type gloves, lube your index finger up REALLY good with witch hazel oil (helps fight infections and kills bacteria), have someone help hold her. Insert 1 finger slow and gently and move around in small motions and slightly hooking the tip of your finger and pulling out to try and remove any eggshell pieces that mihgt be blocking her up. You may need to do this several times. If you don't get anything, it may be clogged farther up...do not just stick your finger straight in, as this might push any debrie up inside her. The shell will not be totaly hard until it comes out into the air, but even when it is soft, it can and will block other eggs from moving down, they will build up inside her and can kill her. So feeling for a sharp edge will not be what you are feeling for, it's kind of a guessing game. You need to make sure she isn't blocked. The bad thing is...when this happens to a hen, chances are it is going to happen again and it WILL affect her laying ability. 

Sorry this happened. If you don't want to try this, then just keep doing what you can...and get her some PROBIOTICS from a local feed store to go along with what you are feeding her and add a tiny bit of mineral oil or wheat germ oil to her feed to help lube her up so things will pass through easier for her. Good luck.

IF she makes it, I STRONGLY suggest you get rid of her.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Freyadog said:


> we do not cull our chickens we let them live out their lives here eat'n and scratch'n.


Me too, Freyadog. I used to joke that we ran a rest home for chickens. 

Antibiotics seem to be the way to go. I've had folks suggest plain yogurt & apple cider vinegar for their healthful properties.

Good luck, & keep is informed.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

mojo4 said:


> Yeah freydog I wondered about that too but according to my uncle there are no diseases or illnesses that can pass thru well cooked chicken. He said if I ever saw a chicken farm and the condition of those birds I would pass out in shock. I actually believe that!! Another reason to grow your own! I'm betting that the condition of your sick bird is still better than the chicken I ate yesterday. I guess what you don't know won't hurt you. As long as its well cooked!


I've seen some of those videos.

It's bad.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

To check in and let everyone know how much I appreciate your help.

We lost little girl last night. Even with heavier meds and warm bathes she just did not make it.

thanks again

Freyadog


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Freyadog said:


> To check in and let everyone know how much I appreciate your help.
> 
> We lost little girl last night. Even with heavier meds and warm bathes she just did not make it.
> 
> ...


:-( :-( :-(

I'm sorry that your family has to go through losing one of your favorites. You're in our thoughts!


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry you lost a baby.. I've lost many critters.. mainly to predators but sometimes to disease and some to over feisty roos who cripple them fighting.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

what a bummer..so sorry she didnt make it


----------

